# ball winder and swifts?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

After spending an hour plus winding a skein into a ball- wondering if a ball winder and swift are worth the expense. Any thoughts?


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

My first thought is:

"AN HOUR!?!?! Why did it take that long?"


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I have borrowed a ball winder and they are super de duper de cool.

However, I've finally come up with a halfway decent manual strategy, which does not require the assistance of another family member (they just aren't as into this as one might hope).

Unwind the skein and then drape it over a chairback. I make smallish skeins, so one chair works fine - but if it was a longer skein, then two chairs next to each other, so you have no chance of it tangling. Standing above and very near the chair, wind onto your hand (or a nostepinne would be super, but I am able to use my hand as though it were one, and usually get a decent centre pull ball out of it). By keeping the skein looped over the chair back, you don't get it all tangled up in itself, and by standing near you can move your arms round and round to 'lift' the yarn off the skein.

However, a ball winder is on my birthday wish list anyway.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I got mine as a birthday gift a few years ago and just love it.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Why did it take so long? It was a purchased skein that got tangled.....


----------



## toadshadegal (Jun 10, 2008)

I think that they are worth it because if you want to try dyeing yarn or if you buy handspun yarn it usually doesn't come in balls. Also, I like the center pull balls you get from a ballwinder. I have had many tangled messes before I bought mine. I got mine pretty cheap by checking on ebay.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, a tangled mess taking an hour is understandable, but a ball winder would not help untangle a mess. However, a ball winder is a nifty thing. And a swift...! Oh! I would LOVE to have one of them.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Ball winders are easy to make. If you have a cordless drill you're home fast.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Yarn-ball-winder/

You can use anything for a center, too....like a toilet paper roll even works. 

A swift...I've used one of hte umbrella ones..didn't like it. I use my arm to wrap yarn into a skein. just thumb, around elbow and back to thumb. Goes fast. If I put a kneepad on my elbow (yah, strange I know) I have a perfect 36" wrap. So I count the times around to get the approximate yardage. 

A niddy noddy is easy to make out of PVC pipe, too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm on my 2nd ball winder and swift.

The first swift was the metal & plastic ... it survived only about a year before I had to jerry-rig it. I have a wood one now that I love!

The ball winder was an old one, I gave it to another fiber artist when I bought my jumbo ball winder from Strauch. 

I wouldn't want to be without either of them.



> I use my arm to wrap yarn into a skein.


I use a niddy noddy to skein and the swift to hold the skein when I'm winding a ball.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I just stretch the skein over a chair back. It's a personal thing. I didn't like the amount of room the swift took up and it was always offbalance, or sticking at the wrong moment.

The PVC niddy noddies I've seen can be swiveled around to turn them into a skein holder. :shrug: All in what you're used to  and how much you want to spend on stuff


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I usually turn my wooden rocking chair over and make skeins on the back of the rockers. Then, when I want to make a ball, my beloved holds it and I wind the ball by hand. It doesn't take very long and I make center-pull balls. However, I have found that I can leave the yarn on the bobbin for a few days and then wind a ball right off the bobbin on the wheel or the lazy kate. So, I think my skeining days are over, unless I want to wash it or dye it.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey that drill thing is cool! That's how I wind bobbins for weaving (I have a tapestry loom so I actually use old metal knitting needles as shuttles) .. never thought to do a ball that way, duh!

Cool!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I love my Ball Winder and Swift. The winder I bought at a thrift shop for $4, stashed it away and forgot all about it until I went to a yarn shop in Sister's and saw one in use, the lady also had a swift. When I got home I went to Lion brands site and got a Swift on it's way for $58.
I used to use the arms of my treadmill to hold hanks, treadmills aren't just clothes and coat hangers!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Forgot to mention...I've been finding more and more storebought yarns don't have center-pull...CRAZY MAKER!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Have both a ball winder and a wooden swift. Appreciate having them very much.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

What a thrift store find!!!!!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

In a word...ohmygoshyes! 

I have an portable umbrella swift which stays folded in my supply basket on my spinning stool with my ball winder, my niddy noddy, my orifice hooks...and all that stuff that I manage to need when I spin. When I'm ready to turn skeins into balls, I find the nearest table, attach the swift and ball winder and 'presto', I have balls of yarn. When I'm done, the swift folds down and both tools go back into the basket. It's fast and easy.
I've had both for years now, and have used them when teaching fiber arts to kids. They're well used, and still work fine. The expense was worth the work they've saved-and the kids love the 'magic' of changing skein into balls so quickly.
betty


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Definitely buy a ball winder--it saves so much time and frustration. You can make a swift if you are handy (my husband made one and he is not handy at all AND it actually worked) but I really like my fold-up one---worth the money to me.


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

If you don't want to get a new one, I've found MANY yarn/wool tools on Ebay. All were new in box, and at a good price.

JLH

Good Luck


----------

